

Show HN: Codejobs. Spam Free tech-industry job classifieds. - orangethirty
http://orangethirty.github.com/codejobs/

======
orangethirty
I posted an Ask HN thread some days ago
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5150829>) to see if there was any
interest in this project. The response was just overwhelming.

How Codejobs aims better than anything out there:

\- The aim is to provide SPAM free job postings. I will include different
tools to combat it.

\- You can post job openings for free.

\- You can post your availability for free. This is a big deal to us hackers
because it means that we can have companies contact _us_.

\- Freelancers can post their availability for free. Also a big deal, because
this gets your name in front of industry people.

This is all free. As a way to give back to the community. It might evolve into
a website of sorts in the future, but rest assured, this will not turn into
_just another jobs boards._

If you have any posting you want to publish for free, just send it in text
format to codejobs.newsletter@gmail.com

The newsletter will come out in a weekly manner.

Happy job hunting!

